# HV dryer recommendation



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, so I don't bathe dogs unless they get into something nasty. I do groom with a double row rake daily. I feed very well so they don't smell unpleasant.

I would like suggestions for an HV dryer to blow them out instead of, or in addition to, the rake. I think they do a great job at removing loose hair, and my dogs swim regularly. It would be nice to get them more than towel dry.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought this brand 9 years ago and it has taken all sorts of abuse.








K-9 High Velocity Dog Dryer Machine for Grooming – K-9 Dryer


Check out our selection of K-9 High Velocity Dryer machines for dog grooming. K-9 Dryers offers nothing but the best machines to keep your dogs looking and feeling their best.




k-9dryers.com




!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have the flying pig one and I love it. It gets a lot of use between house & kennel. Very satisfying to watch the hair fly away into the forest


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have the same one as Sunflowers,
Amazing


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a Flying Pig and a Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Both are variable speed which is nice.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I am leaning towards the flying pig because of the name


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I am leaning towards the flying pig because of the name


It does make me laugh. Mine is green.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I like that it has low and no heat too. I often do my dogs on hot days after swimming and they don’t want really hot air.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

@Sunflowers I have the same and it is great, although we have only had it for 6 months or so. We usually use it after hikes and such also just to remove the dust and debris. Also @David Winners I am glad to hear I am not alone in not bathing regularly, Trinity never really smells bad, I think its because of the diet. Curious what double row rake do you use ? I have been using the fulminator rake daily, but its single row.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a no name wooden handle rake I got in 2011. Nothing fancy about it. I also use a shedding blade when they are blowing coat, but very sparingly. I don't like the furminator as it can damage the guard coat in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

FYI, the Furminator rake has no razor blade. It’s just a rake comb.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I got this rake off Chewy, it pretty much does the job


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

and this thing is awesome for bringing out loose hair


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The furminator is like a single clipper blade. The v at the top of each tooth will break guard hairs ime.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> The furminator is like a single clipper blade. The v at the top of each tooth will break guard hairs ime.
> 
> View attachment 574974





David Winners said:


> The furminator is like a single clipper blade


Thats the furminator original, the rake is different.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> FYI, the Furminator rake has no razor blade. It’s just a rake comb.


I didn't know they made a normal rake.

Thanks


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I use a teflon rake (doesn't damage the hair) for the under coat and the Kong brush for the guard hair.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I didn't know they made a normal rake.
> 
> Thanks


I found out on this forum when the one I had was cutting all the top fur and I searched for a replacement. I forget who posted it. It was a long time ago.

Deshedder - damages the top coat on our breed in spite of what they say




__





deShedding Tools for Dogs and Cats | FURminator®


DeShed weekly to remove the loose, dead undercoat from the pet without cutting or damaging the topcoat. Undercoat deShedding reduces the shed hair in all pets and also can help reduce hairball formation in cats.




www.furminator.com





Rake




__





Grooming Rake for Dogs and Cats | FURminator®


FURminator® Grooming Rake Tool, 1 ct, Removes Loose Hair From Pet’s Undercoat




www.furminator.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

AKD said:


> @Sunflowers I have the same and it is great, although we have only had it for 6 months or so. We usually use it after hikes and such also just to remove the dust and debris. Also @David Winners I am glad to hear I am not alone in not bathing regularly, Trinity never really smells bad, I think its because of the diet. Curious what double row rake do you use ? I have been using the fulminator rake daily, but its single row.


I like that the K9 is US made.
Is Flying Pig made in China?
As for brushes, I love this one, also purchased because of a forum recommendation.









Pet Brushes : Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Dog Brush, 16 mm,T-Brushes, Groom Like a Professional, Stainless Steel Pins, Lightweight Beech Wood Body , Ground and Polished Tips, Fight Fatigue and Stress Injuries


Find Chris Christensen Dog Brush, 16 mm,T-Brushes, Groom Like a Professional, Stainless Steel Pins, Lightweight Beech Wood Body , Ground and Polished Tips, Fight Fatigue and Stress Injuries and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The K-9 dryers are good dryers. Lots of grooming shops use them. 

My favorite brush is the Chris Christensen Big K.









Amazon.com : Chris Christensen Big K Dog Slicker Brush, Groom Like a Professional, Fluff Detangle Style, Saves Time Energy, Black, Large : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Chris Christensen Big K Dog Slicker Brush, Groom Like a Professional, Fluff Detangle Style, Saves Time Energy, Black, Large : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Bathed Russ yesterday. He was blowing coat (ugh). Used Best Shot UltraMax shampoo, Quadruped All in One Leave-in conditioner. Finished up with Best Shot Vitalizing Mist. Used my Flying Pig dryer on high. Looks pretty good, and smells amazing.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the same two tools @Thecowboysgirl pictured, exactly the same! The rake last 13 years and I just replaced it 2 years ago. For the HV dryer I use a cheapo one, https://www.amazon.com/CHAOLUN-High-Velocity-Hair-Dryer/dp/B07QQ48PBJ?ref_=ast_sto_dp , got it for $40 when they had a coupon. I'm sure it's not so great as professional ones but it does the job for my one dog.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> The K-9 dryers are good dryers. Lots of grooming shops use them.
> 
> My favorite brush is the Chris Christensen Big K.
> 
> ...


Love Love these brushes! I lost mine but I was visiting Christine Kemper's place this weekend and found hers. Katsu got a good brushing out while we were there.

I personally own a Shelandy dryer which has been working for about 3 years now. I think my next one will be a Flying Pig once it finally kicks the bed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chris Christensen brush: People on Amazon are saying they received knockoffs. Be careful buying.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Chris Christensen brush: People on Amazon are saying they received knockoffs. Be careful buying.


I buy mine from Groomers Pro









Chris Christensen Big K & Baby K Slicker Brushes


THE slicker brush for grooming Bouviers, Schnauzers and Black Russian Terriers. Removes hard to reach undercoat. Thins and separates hairs creating volume.




groomerspro.com


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

I have had this one about 3 years now and it's still going strong! For the price I paid I've been very happy with it (this is Canadian $$$ too!). I usually blow out their coats, brush (slicker, 2 types of undercoat rakes, zoom groom), then use the blow dryer once more to get any loose fur that's left and do a once over with the slicker to make sure the dryer didn't leave any tangles. 









3.2HP Speed Adjustable Dog Hair Dryer pet Grooming Blaster with Heater : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are many affordable dryers these days. It’s so worth it to buy one for your GSDs.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> The K-9 dryers are good dryers. Lots of grooming shops use them.
> 
> My favorite brush is the Chris Christensen Big K.
> 
> ...


That sounds relaxing .. I need one of those baths 😂


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I purchased a force air dryer from Metro Vac this year. The air force commander. Love the variable speed, and I use it for more than drying the dogs. LOL I dont have a leaf blower at the moment, but this might just work in a pinch. CherryBrook has some great grooming supplies. Cherrybrook - Show Dog, Grooming and Pet Supplies


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ordered a flying pig in purple. I think I'll add some flames or something.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I think I'll add some flames or something.


This I gotta see!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Got the Flying Pig today. I just groomed Valor yesterday and I still got a ton of loose hair out of him. Build quality seems good. Many off the shelf parts so repair will be easy if needed. It blows hard. Seems like a good value.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Got the Flying Pig today. I just groomed Valor yesterday and I still got a ton of loose hair out of him. Build quality seems good. Many off the shelf parts so repair will be easy if needed. It blows hard. Seems like a good value.


Ok. But did you put flames on it yet?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok. But did you put flames on it yet?


Would that then make it the Flaming Pig?🧐


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok. But did you put flames on it yet?


Lol... No. I unboxed it after work and blew the dog. No time for flames yet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Would that then make it the Flaming Pig?🧐


Flaming purple pig


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> Lol... No. I unboxed it after work and blew the dog. No time for flames yet.


You’re no longer in the military, so you can take your time with the flames now 😄


----------

